# Cups & Co Fragen zu richtitigen Treibern

## Udo

Hallo Leute,

ich habe erfolgreich Cups installiert und konnte auch Testseiten drucken mit einem HP Standard Laser Treiber,aber irgendwie ist das nicht sehr gut.

Der text wird so klein ausgetruckt das ich ihn nicht lesen kann,wenn ich aus dem Konqueror eine seite drucke.

Ich habe einen Hp2100 und bin ein wenig Suse verwöhnt.Ich meine ich bin es gewohnt das der passende Treiber für mein Drucker in der lListe von Kups steht,aber doer stehen nur ganz wenige.

Wo bekomme ich nun den für Cups Passenden Treiber her?

Den ESP Treiber den ich jetzt eingestellt habe ist blöd,der druckt trotz A4 einstellung nur ne Halbe Testseite und der Rest des Blattes bleibt leer.

Wenn ich ein Screenshot ausdrucke ist der Ausdruck auch nicht richtig der Seite angepasst und es fehlt ein stück. Aber das liegt bestimmt an dem richtigen Treiber.

Ansonsten bin ich erstaunt wie schnell der Drucker auf einen Druckauftrag reagiert,das war unter keiner Distr. so. Bei den anderen Distr. hat es unheimlich lange gedauert bis die erste Seite kahm und der drucker hat auch bei jeder Seite eine Pause eingelegt.

Liegt das jetzt an Gentoo,das die Reaktionszeit so klein ist?

Bin schon am überlegen,hob ich unter der Suse Partition die Cups Treiber suche und dann kopier,aber ich hoffe es gibt eine Treiber Datei die ich einfach mit emerge bekommen kann.

Danke im vorraus.

----------

## kannX

Hier findest du alle Treiberinformationen bezüglich deines Druckers die SuSE verwendet: http://hardwaredb.suse.de/secondaryDevice.php?LANG=de_DE&device=21009&typ=easySearch&alterlang=en_UK

Gentoo ist an sich ist eine schlanke schnelle Distribution, aber das sollte nicht solche grossen Unterschiede ausmachen, vielleicht läd SuSE Cups erst bei Bedarf. Möglichweise liegt das aber auch an dem Treiber.

----------

## Udo

Hallo,

ich wollte nur mal sagen,das ich es mittels Google gefunden habe und mitteilen wie ich verfahren bin.

Problem war,das ich kein richtigen Treiber für mein HP2100 in der Cups Druckerliste gefunden habe.

Der Treiber der den Drucker voll ausreizt heiß

 Pixelmono.

Auf folgendem Link hatte ich meine Cups Drcuker Datei namens HP2100.ppd erstellen können und in einem Verzeichnis meiner wahl kopiert. 

http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_driver.cgi?driver=pxlmono

Danach habe ich ihn mit Kups installiert,dort war er zwar immer noch nicht in der Liste,aber ich ich konnte ihn mit dem Buton "Have Driver" nachinstallieren.

Und ich muss sagen,es läuft Spitze endlich mit voller DPI zu drucken.

Frage mich nur,warum man so mühselig übers Web die ppd Datei erstellen muss.

So etwas hätte schon in Cups enthalten sein sollen.

Naja,es läuft und kein Grund mehr zur Klage.

Noch etwas zur Geschwindigkeit:

Ich habe unter Suse8.0 mit Cups und unter Gentoo Gleiche Testseiten ausgedruckt.

Beide System sind auf dem selben Rechner auf verschiedene Partitionen.

Unter Gentoo reagiert der Drucker fast 15 Sec schneller bis er anfängt die erste Seite zu Drucken.Die Pausen zwischen den Seiten sind auch sehr Kurz unter Gentoo.

Ich denke es liegt and dem 686 Code ansonsten kann ich mir den unterschied nicht erklähren.

Gruß Udo

P.S. und Danke für die Antworten.

----------

